# Stretched fat tire



## Colby john (Jan 1, 2019)

My custom stretched with rear shock.


----------



## Sven (Jan 14, 2019)

Sweet, love the  " suicide" shift


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 31, 2019)

Was this a stretched frame bike to start with? Looks like great work was done on the rear just wondering what it took. Thumbs up.


----------



## Colby john (Jan 31, 2019)

Started with cL fat tire , stretch frame, and garbage suspension bike.
Cut weld more cutting weld


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 31, 2019)

Wow turned out great.  I would have been nervous as hell cutting up a stretched frame. Gotta crack a few eggs to make an amazing omelet.


----------



## MotoMagz (Feb 4, 2019)

*great job!*


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 15, 2019)

nice!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 18, 2019)

Looking good,like the suicide shifter also. Nice work.
Hammerhead


----------



## Pauliemon (Aug 10, 2019)

EXCELLENT!!!!


----------

